# Center and Surround Speakers



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

I currently have a pair of Para 100 v3 and I plan on getting a center and the surrounds and was wondering which route I should go? Should I stay with Para brand and if so which ones should I be looking for? Or should I go with a different brand and if so which ones should I consider?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would get the matching center for sure... As far as the surrounds I would get the matching but I like to have everything match. The surrounds are not as important though IMO as to being matched as the fronts are.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Your overall surround performance will be best with matching speakers all around. Sound "pans" from left to right and front to back will be smoother if all speakers sound alike. That it more important in the mid and high frequencies than bass.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> I currently have a pair of Para 100 v3 and I plan on getting a center and the surrounds and was wondering which route I should go?


According to this post of yours, you already have a Paradigm CC speaker and Paradigm surrounds:


> I have a pair of Para 100's v3 that I will be running as well as the Para center and surround speakers in my basement HT.


:scratch:

That said, I recommend:
- a CC-690 as your center speaker; and
- Studio 20s as surrounds.

If you decide to go 7.1, and if your room layout can accommodate them, I recommend ADP-590s as side-surrounds.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I would also say to stick with the same line same brand.


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

I don't have the Center yet but more than likely that was the route I was going to go just wants to get some options. Thanks for the feedback I'll stick with the same brand. Do you guys think a sub will be needed once I have this 5.1 setup running?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> Do you guys think a sub will be needed once I have this [5.0] setup running?


For music, not necessarily. For HT, yes.


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

Ok if you recommend a sub which one would be a good option at a mid range price?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

- What is your budget range / max?
- How big is your room (l x w x h)?
- Is it sealed or open to other areas (if open, how large are those areas)?
- Only one sub, or are duals / multiples an option?
- Any restrictions (size, finish, etc.) on the sub(s)?


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

Would like to stay between the 500-700 range. 30L 22W 9H. Give me a couple of options on the pricing and different subs if possible.


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

It's in a basement where is open to the stairs to the main room. Don't have a preference on a single sub or dual which ever way you think is best as long as I don't over spend and I don't have any restrictions.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

That's a very large room (5,940 cu.ft.), and when you get to rooms of that size, common suggestions are that you:
- go multiples (because any single sub, even at $1K or more, will be challengd by it) and/or place your sub(s) nearfield; or
- go DIY (do-it-yourself - i.e., build your own subs, because DIY offers a better performance:dollar ratio).

IMO, the only single sub close to your budget that would perform reasonably well in that space is the well-rated PSA XV15 @ $799, shipped.

But sticking strictly to your budget, options include:
- Outlaw LFM-1 EX ($649 + shipping, but it has been on sale for ~$650, shipped)
- Rythmik LV12R ($589 + shipping)
- Outlaw LFM-1 Plus ($549 + shipping)
- SVS PB-1000 ($499, shipped)


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

Could you give a top 3 paradigm list for center and surrounds under the cc690 and the studio 20 because I noticed they are a little more than I was looking to spend.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Paradigm's Studio-series bookshelf speakers: Studio 20 --> Studio 10
Paradigm's Studio-series CC speakers: CC-690 --> CC-590 --> CC-490

Paradigm owners do like their 490s and 590s but, based on my experience with the 590 and the 690, I'd stick to the 690. IMO, it's a much better CC speaker. If the cost is too much, consider buying gently-used.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Another sub not mentioned that would do better than all the above subs is this SVS PB12 NSD $769 shipped


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I agree that the PB12-NSD is a very solid and well-rated sub, but word is - and data-bass.com appears to show - that the XV15 easily outperforms it...and for only $30 more.

If the OP is going to exceed his $700 cap anyway, IMO he might as well swing the extra $30 for the XV15.

Just my 2¢...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I thought the cc570 was the matching center for the Studio 100 v3 not the cc690...?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

AFAIK, there weren't any major changes between v3-v5, so the CC-690v5 - or a gently-used CC-690v4 - should pair well with his S100v3s. (It pairs well with my S60v4s.)

And, FWIW, there's a guy (Ricoflashback) over on AVS who paired a CC-690v5 with his S60v2s and was extremely happy with the results.


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

I'm getting ready to wire my HT and I'm wiring it up for 11.2 or at least 9.2 and I need to know what bookshelves speakers I can use for the surrounds and front height, width as well as speakers for back surround? Of course I would like to stick with paradigms but for now I would like to stick with something at a reasonable price since that would be adding 4 bookshelfs and 2 back surrounds to my budget.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I would also look at HSU for a sub close to that price range that will work well in that size room
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-15h.html


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

What do you mean when you say reasonable price?


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

I need help deciding on the 2 rear surround speakers and want to keep it under 150. I will need to go with some type of satellite style speaker since I plan on installing it on the ceiling and not in the ceiling so that I can point them towards the seating.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

bernch5 said:


> I need help deciding on the 2 rear surround speakers and want to keep it under 150. I will need to go with some type of satellite style speaker since I plan on installing it on the ceiling and not in the ceiling so that I can point them towards the seating.


NXG Pro 4.1 > sold each
http://www.amazon.com/Nxg-Pro-4-1-S...F8&qid=1394408486&sr=8-1&keywords=nxg+pro+4.1


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for the reply can you add a couple of other speaker options that may include brackets to mount them.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

bernch5 said:


> Thanks for the reply can you add a couple of other speaker options that may include brackets to mount them.


For $199 the Focal Sib - the stand doubles as a wall or ceiling mount.
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-way-satellite-loudspeakers-pair-white/1.html


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

Is there any satellite speakers that are physically small enough but yet something I can use with my denon x4000 with? For example I like the styles like orb audios or mini cubes but unsure which will work with my system so I don't blow them.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I use the Axiom QS8 for my side surrounds and the QS4 for the rear which are quite small


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

bernch5 said:


> Is there any satellite speakers that are physically small enough but yet something I can use with my denon x4000 with? For example I like the styles like orb audios or mini cubes but unsure which will work with my system so I don't blow them.


Maybe the Cambridge Audio Minx speakers? I've never heard them but they are very small and get high praise from people for what they are - bose killers.


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

These look good and seem to have good reviews my question is do you know if the brackets for the minx 11 will work for ceiling mount and be able to point them towards the back of the seating.


----------



## bernch5 (May 31, 2013)

OK I'm back and forth on my rear surrounds. I decided to go with the in-ceiling speakers and prefer something that is angled or aimed. So far I've been looking into the speaker craft aim7. Are there any other options that I should look into and sticking with the range of $200-$225 a piece.


----------



## ProCast12's (Jan 22, 2011)

Look at the klipsch cdt 5800 for your incieling speaker. Swivel tweet and amiable woofer


----------

